# Second spawn log! Copper HMPK x Red Cambodian Marble doubleray CT



## F4TBettas (7 mo ago)

Second spawn log and second ever successful Betta breeding. Don’t know yet if the eggs were fertilized properly or if they’ll hatch yet but my pair is busy embracing and dropping lots of eggs right now. While it isn’t the pair I was hoping for it’ll do. My Copper Koi PK male proved to be too aggressive and mean to the females to be a sound breeder. I really like his coloring and might keep him as a pet but I’m not sure yet, he might still be rehomed.

Here are the beautiful parents to this batch of fry 🤞
















Female - red Cambodian with blue marbling doubleray CT
















Male - Copper HMPK

The male is the same one from my first spawn log. He is 1 of 3 males I own currently. The Koi as I already explained was too violent and my other male Betta is a very heavily finned teal and red bicolor DTHM. I’ve attempted pairing him briefly before my first spawn but his fins are heavy and he ripped them up quite a bit on the Java fern plants I had in the breeding tank, so he just gets to be a pretty pet.

I am very excited to have another spawn of fry hopefully on the way. ☺ Here’s a video of my dorky male Betta checking out my phone and then a couple embraces from this pair. The color is from tannins from Betta almond leaves and sorry for the slight fuzziness since I had to film through the female’s cup in the tank and this was the only angle I could get without disturbing them too much.


----------



## F4TBettas (7 mo ago)

Breeding was a big success. The two spawns that I’ve done I pulled the female out fairly early so I get a reasonable number for the space and set up I’ve gotten. Well I don’t think it quite worked this time, got well over a 100 fry from this pair. I might have to look into getting another tank and splitting them up while I raise them but we’ll see. Right now they’re doing well in the tank I have set up. Pulled out the male yesterday as some were starting to free swim and gave him a big meal for all his hard work.
It’ll be really cool to see what this group of fry will do. I know my first group has some promising coppers with lots of iridescence so I am excited to watch this group grow.


----------



## F4TBettas (7 mo ago)

Update: confirmed there is well over 100 fry in this spawn. We’ll have to see how I handle such a large spawn as I am not very experienced in breeding or raising bettas yet. There looks to be a lot of healthy fry and I hope to be able to keep it that way.


















This might be my last update for a bit as I am having surgery soon but I’ll see how I’m feeling.


**ALSO does anyone have any tips for cleaning fry tanks? I have a siphon which I put a filter on so I don’t suck any of them up which I use for making water changes but there always seems to be a lot of muck and excess food (trying to reduce the amount of excess food they have) that collects on the bottom of the tank that I struggle with getting cleaned out. I can use the net to get most of it but then I get some fry also that I have to fish out/return to the tank as best I can without putting too much of the yuck back. I have tried various methods but it is either too time consuming because I have to put fry back or doesn’t actually get any of the stuff out. Water quality is huge in raising Betta fry so I am just seeing if anyone has figured out the best way to do this.


----------



## F4TBettas (7 mo ago)

UPDATE: Thanks for those that wished me luck with my surgery. Unfortunately had a bit of a flop happen with both of my spawns. My parents did their best to care for them while I was out of commission but this entire spawn died off. Really sad and unfortunate situation.
I know with me being out of commission unable to give them the best care and how much difficulty I’ve had performing water changes had a huge contribution to this unfortunate failure.

I’ve did a repeat breeding of my Copper male with the Veiltail female. I didn’t see many eggs so I pulled her out and put my Marble CT female with him some. So my future spawn will be a mixing pot of fry. This spawn log will follow this mystery, mixed spawn.

Any tips y’all can give me to make water changes and cleaning the tank with tiny fry easier would be a godsend.


----------



## baldkio (13 d ago)

Scales Extending in the Opposite Direction: While the scales should extend from the head to the tail, in some bettas they may extend from the tail to the head in the opposite direction. In some cases, deformations can be seen in the scales that meet in the middle, as some of the scales are flat and some of them are inverted. Patch Deformities: The condition of having any deformity in the shape of the flakes. Scales may be crooked or missing. Since this is a big disadvantage in terms of visibility, it makes the animal vulnerable to pests. Disproportionate and Distorted Head Shape Again, this is one of the issues that affects a betta's appearance the most.



Kodi nox


----------

